
Readings in Database Systems, 5th Edition - timf
http://www.redbook.io/
======
krat0sprakhar
For an interesting overview of the current landscape in database development,
checkout this awesome interview[0] featuring Michael Stonebraker (one of the
co-authors of this book). Hands down my favorite podcast episode!

[0] - [http://www.se-radio.net/2013/12/episode-199-michael-
stonebra...](http://www.se-radio.net/2013/12/episode-199-michael-stonebraker/)

------
mattste
Stonebraker recently gave a talk at my school on where he thinks databases are
headed in the future[0]. Definitely worth a watch.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRcecxdGxvQ&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRcecxdGxvQ&feature=youtu.be)

~~~
ionheart
I just watched the whole video and this made me giggle a bit:

NoSQL Means: \- No SQL (2012) \- Not only SQL(2014) \- Not yet SQL (2015)

I think it's gonna be "No more NoSQL" in 2016.

~~~
amelius
Perhaps. Meanwhile, I'm waiting for the NoHTML, NoCSS and NoJS equivalents :)

~~~
OJFord

        > I'm waiting for the NoHTML, NoCSS and NoJS equivalents
    

Jade, SASS, and CoffeeScript? :D

------
CurtMonash
[http://www.dbms2.com/2008/02/16/stonebraker-database-
taxonom...](http://www.dbms2.com/2008/02/16/stonebraker-database-taxonomy/),
from 2008, may provide some historical context.

Anyhow, I saw this only after hitting my alcohol tolerance for the night, so I
haven't made it all the way through on a first read. That said:

1\. Mike writes confusingly about MapReduce. In one place he calls it a "data
model". That's wildly incorrect. In another he says that Hadoop was introduced
as a MapReduce clone. That's a more minor error, mainly in product naming.

2\. Mike also oversells the success to date of columnar analytic RDBMS. That
said, he's at least directionally correct. But Oracle and Teradata
(specifically in its classical row-based mode) aren't dead yet.

3\. I think Mike slightly misinterprets what's going on with SparkSQL. It's
not directly in the analytic RDBMS category, and those who try to use it as
such often give up. Rather, there are data processing pipelines, and SQL is
used in certain necessary and high-volume steps.

------
latenightcoding
Awesome, this is also a good read on databases:
[http://db.cs.berkeley.edu/papers/fntdb07-architecture.pdf](http://db.cs.berkeley.edu/papers/fntdb07-architecture.pdf)

~~~
nindalf
Thanks for the link, its the second link of the first chapter in the red book.
I wonder if it would be possible to find links to all the cited papers. Will
look around and post back.

Edit: I downloaded all the papers and added them to a single folder -
[http://nindalf.com/redbook](http://nindalf.com/redbook)

If I should replace or remove any of the pdfs there, please let me know.

~~~
eloff
Thanks!

------
ckaygusu
I went through Sciore's book [0] while learning about relational database
internals. As part of his book, the author also developed a minimal database
system named SimpleDB [1] in Java. I can safely say that its source code is
very easy to understand. Though the book is not free, SimpleDB is.

[0]: [http://eu.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-
EHEP000711...](http://eu.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-
EHEP000711.html)

[1]:
[http://www.cs.bc.edu/~sciore/simpledb/intro.html](http://www.cs.bc.edu/~sciore/simpledb/intro.html)

~~~
zerr
Sadly, the book has a ridiculous price.

~~~
zerr
Gladly, the course notes from the author is freely available. The book closely
follows it:

[http://goggle-db.googlecode.com/files/DATABASE_in_Java.pdf](http://goggle-
db.googlecode.com/files/DATABASE_in_Java.pdf)

------
fasteo
OT

My father introduced me to Jung's Red Book [1] many years ago; it is a truly
fascinating psychology book.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Book_(Jung)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Book_\(Jung\))

------
gluejar
Now in EPUB and kindle, too.
[https://unglue.it/work/153041/](https://unglue.it/work/153041/)

------
0xFFC
I love people who provide free scientific material for college student (or
overall everybody). I am in religious country and I am ex-Muslim . In my
perspective , if I were to choose prophet for humanity , I would choose people
who educate people (or provide education material -books , papers, etc- for
people) freely .

p.s. no offence . I am not saying people who selling their books are bad guys,
not at all . I am just saying people who provide free material in my opinion
are doing something incredible to humanity .

 _update_ : When I am saying "educate people* , I absolutely mean science.

~~~
zappo2938
Isn't science and things like the invention of the scientific method and Arab
numerals deeply rooted in the history of Islam?

~~~
mkempe
Not at all.

~~~
skeuomorf
Cite? Cause Al-Hassan Ibn Al-Haytham (Arab muslim), Al-Biruni (Persian muslim)
and Ibn Sina (Persian muslim) among others played a big role in the
development of the scientific method.[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_scientific_method#E...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_scientific_method#Emergence_of_inductive_experimental_method)

